# Finding a way to get Morrison



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> June 16
> "No doubt the Wolves rank Gonzaga forward Adam Morrison as their No. 1 choice in the draft. However, the agent for Morrison won't allow his client to work out for the Wolves because he believes Morrison will be drafted long before the Wolves pick sixth in the first round. But don't be surprised if the Wolves try to improve their position in the draft so they can put Morrison in a Timberwolves uniform. But don't be surprised if the Wolves try to improve their position in the draft so they can put Morrison in a Timberwolves uniform...
> 
> --Minneapolis Star Tribune


Want Morrison


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I read that, I don't get it either. Whatever this front office has baffled me for years.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

I'm hoping this is a smokescreen.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

only thing i could think of would be a signed and traded marcus banks and the 6th for the hawks pick... but still only moving up one spot wont get us morrison...
not worth moving up for when williams or gay will still be on the board


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Cyberwolf said:


> I'm hoping this is a smokescreen.


For.....? 

Supposedly MJ wants to take Morrison for the Bobcats, but we all know MJ will screw up anything he touches if it's not actually ON a basketball court. He might be convinced to give up Morrison for something worthless--his time in DC makes me think he's kinda like a baby Isaiah.

Maybe Minnesota can con MJ somehow and actually _get_ Morrison.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

morrison would be a good pick for the wolves for one reason in particular, and that is he is probably the most ready to contribute from this draft class, which is what the wolves need... they were shopping the pick for a vet because they need impact now, not later... and from the rooks morrison is probably the best in that regard.
this 6th pick is very up in the air at this point.. will be interesting to see where exactly this all ends up


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

endora60 said:


> For.....?
> 
> Supposedly MJ wants to take Morrison for the Bobcats, but we all know MJ will screw up anything he touches if it's not actually ON a basketball court. He might be convinced to give up Morrison for something worthless--his time in DC makes me think he's kinda like a baby Isaiah.
> 
> ...


Uh... haha... I'm not actually sure. I'd actually be happy with Morrison though he is second on my list to Gay. To be completely honest, I think I got confused about which article it was and was actually referring to the news that McHale said it was 50-50 on whether they would trade down or not.

Sorry!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cyberwolf said:


> Uh... haha... I'm not actually sure. I'd actually be happy with Morrison though he is second on my list to Gay. To be completely honest, I think I got confused about which article it was and was actually referring to the news that McHale said it was 50-50 on whether they would trade down or not.
> 
> Sorry!


definately sounds like trading down may be the option...
i know the magic would love to get gay (lol!) , so that could be an option depending on what they would offer.
possibly the reason why we worked out carey was just for that reason because he's definately not a number 6 pick.
i think we draft the best player available where we are (unlikely morrison but maybe) and trade to a team known to be very high on that player.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I would love to move down, maybe get a player and a pick or two first round picks now that McCants is gone.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I would love to move down, maybe get a player and a pick or two first round picks now that McCants is gone.


Doesnt NO have 2 picks in the teens for this draft?
they would be keen on a high pick IMO


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> morrison would be a good pick for the wolves for one reason in particular, and that is he is probably the most ready to contribute from this draft class, which is what the wolves need... they were shopping the pick for a vet because they need impact now, not later... and from the rooks morrison is probably the best in that regard.
> this 6th pick is very up in the air at this point.. will be interesting to see where exactly this all ends up


I think he's one of the best fits for the Wolves personally. We still have no outside shooting and losing McCants for however long he's gonna be out...that won't help. But as you said, he's ready to contribute and has been through some battles at the college level. I think he fits more than just that though. He's got a scorer's mentality which this team so desparately needs, he's more than willing to take the last shot, he's got great range on his shot, and he will put butts in the seats. I don't know another draft pick... or player in a reasonable trading transaction that would have as much affect at the ticket office then getting him. I wouldn't mind the Wolves trading up to get him, I just don't see how it's possible. And if you haven't already guessed it, Morrison is at the top of my draft board. Should he not fall or we not trade up to get him...with McCants hurt, that kinda makes it more of a blur as to what we are gonna do.

There are a lot of holes to fill, and we should be able to fill some of them through the draft...It'll be interesting to see where we decide to go. I can see us going for literally any position at this point.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

true ^
especially now with mccants out, shooting becomes a major concern... which is something morrison could definately help out with.
not sure who we would trade with to move up though


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

but morrison isnt a good 3 pt shooter.. he wasnt a good 3pt shooter in college... 

we should get lamond murray from NJ... that guy can score.. he never plays tho..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> but morrison isnt a good 3 pt shooter.. he wasnt a good 3pt shooter in college...
> 
> we should get lamond murray from NJ... that guy can score.. he never plays tho..


i think he doesnt play because hes finished in all honesty... havnt seen him for a while but i would assume thats the case.
i'd preffer to get Q Richardson, or possibly Kyle Korver if either is available


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

pretty sure kyle korver isnt going to be available.. 

lamond murray actually played a couple games in the playoffs... like 10 mins here and there... and he still gets points.. i dont think hes done for just yet. 
I think in the beginning of the season murray and coach had disagreements, so murray doesnt get much PT... he just needs a chance...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> pretty sure kyle korver isnt going to be available..
> 
> lamond murray actually played a couple games in the playoffs... like 10 mins here and there... and he still gets points.. i dont think hes done for just yet.
> I think in the beginning of the season murray and coach had disagreements, so murray doesnt get much PT... he just needs a chance...


ah fair enough, would definately be a cheap vet to look at then
Vo lenard wouldnt be half bad either IMO
we need a long range bomber on this squad


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

abwowang said:


> but morrison isnt a good 3 pt shooter.. he wasnt a good 3pt shooter in college...
> 
> we should get lamond murray from NJ... that guy can score.. he never plays tho..


Throughout his college career he wasn't...but last year he shot 42% from three, and I'd have to say that his shot selection is extremely better. But pair him with a guy like KG, and there you have it. Needless to say, as I was saying...Lamond Murray nor Kyle Korver would be able to put butts in the seats. And neither have the offensive talent as Morrison does.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i honestly think lamond murray would be a great fit here...
im rootin for him... whereever he ends up next year... i hope he gets some quality PT.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

It is also conceivable that we could pick up a three point specialist with one of our 80 second round picks. Allan Ray and Steve Novak both come to mind as interesting options. Mike Gansey might be available with out last pick...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cyberwolf said:


> It is also conceivable that we could pick up a three point specialist with one of our 80 second round picks. Allan Ray and Steve Novak both come to mind as interesting options. Mike Gansey might be available with out last pick...


ray and novak would both be solid second round picks...
i do want to get james white with the first one if hes still on the board though, too much talent to let slip by


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

whoa james white?.. talent? eh hardly.. james white is worse than josh smith.. and skinnier.. 

allen ray would be an awesome pick though!! i hope that comes through


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> whoa james white?.. talent? eh hardly.. james white is worse than josh smith.. and skinnier..
> 
> allen ray would be an awesome pick though!! i hope that comes through


dude if he worked out even close to as well as j smith is/will, i'd take him in a second.
hell i'd take tyrus at 6 if i thought he'd be a josh smith clone.
whites got raw talent, which for a second round pick is what your looking for, very rarely will a second rounder contribute right away.. but a couple of seasons on an nba bench and intense training he could be a very solid (not to mention exciting) player.
allan ray would be great though i agree


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I still don't see why we would want Morrison.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I still don't see why we would want Morrison.


shooting, scoring and an immediate impact would be the only reasons we even look twice at ammo.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> shooting, scoring and an immediate impact would be the only reasons we even look twice at ammo.


yes but we had all that in Wally and we traded him because he doesn't play D or go to the hole...Morrison is the same player, not as good of a shooter. I don't understand it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> yes but we had all that in Wally and we traded him because he doesn't play D or go to the hole...Morrison is the same player, not as good of a shooter. I don't understand it.


i know exactly what u mean, but they are the only reasons for us to be looking at him.
we need to get a shooter somehow this off-season, but i dont think the draft is the way to go.
need a guy(s) with experience to be knocking down the outside shots, morrison should not be the main shooter for this team as a rookie.
if we traded with NO i wouldnt mind taking carney/williams etc with the 12th and reddick with the 15th (unlikely those 3 are still on the board though)


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

ew.. i dont want reddick... at all. i dont want morrisson.. i dont want james white!!! 

ugh!!

i wanna trade our draft for a veteran contributer! we need to win NOW!.. no more of this potential junk.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> ew.. i dont want reddick... at all. i dont want morrisson.. i dont want james white!!!
> 
> ugh!!
> 
> i wanna trade our draft for a veteran contributer! we need to win NOW!.. no more of this potential junk.


:laugh: haha
well in all honesty i want to get williams with the 6th pick, allan ray and a couple of project big men in the second round if we keep the pick.
just throwin ideas out there.
as i said we need a shooter, but i want it to be someone with experience, not a rookie... hence not taking morrison.

if we dont keep the pick, i want iverson lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if we trade the pick we face another year of mediocrity and no potential for the future... keep this pick IMO


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

All of the shooting problems will be cleared the second we draft Steve Novak! But realisticly, we should be wondering how we are gonna get Gay and not Morrison. Since now the Raptors have Nesterovic and Charlie V up front, they will probabaly take Morrison at 1. That means we have to hope MJ takes a guy like Thomas or Roy at the 3 spot. Not Gay, we want him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> All of the shooting problems will be cleared the second we draft Steve Novak! But realisticly, we should be wondering how we are gonna get Gay and not Morrison. Since now the Raptors have Nesterovic and Charlie V up front, they will probabaly take Morrison at 1. That means we have to hope MJ takes a guy like Thomas or Roy at the 3 spot. Not Gay, we want him.


for me, realistically my choice is

1. Gay
2. M. Williams

aldridge will be off the board IMO otherwise he'd be there aswell... ill be happy if either of the above are coming to minny


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> for me, realistically my choice is
> 
> 1. Gay
> 2. M. Williams
> ...


I second that. Roy coming in 3rd in the list. They need to start strategizing with the moves especially around with the 1 and 2 spots.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

im still iffy about taking roy... he's one of the most nba-ready prospects no doubt... but unless he can play pg effectively (which i cant really see, see him as primarily a SG) , its going to cause issues with roles and minutes when mccants gets back.
aldridge would be my third pick although he's probably going to be off the board


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I really hope you guys aren't trying to compare Novak or Allan Ray to Morrison. You want to talk about one-dimensional...Novak is your man. And he's not even as good a shooter as perceived. Allan Ray may have more of an all around game, but I don't see him as an answer for a shooter either. I guess what I'm saying is...Morrison would bring more of everything to the offensive end as just about anyone we could reasonably pick up. I see the comparisons to Wally, but you got to see it from another light too. Morrison was up for player of the year, scored about 30pts. a game, has a more rounded game...I wouldn't be scared if he put the ball on the floor like everytime Wally did. I think he's got more moves, more length, and he's going to be better than Wally. Defensively...weren't we saying the same type of stuff about McCants last year? I hope he can play some defense because he sure wasn't getting any respect from the defensive standpoint from anyone last year when we drafted him. Defense can be taught/learned, offensively...other than say an Iverson...I really don't think of anything that would bring excitement to this team and make them better at the same time. But as I've said before and I'll say it once again, I don't see us getting Morrison.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

it will depend on how ammo goes with the nba 3pt line...
if he can knock down the outside shot consistantly he would obviously be a good addition to the squad.. having a slasher at the 2 in ricky and a shooter at the 3 in morrison would give us a pretty all-around offense (as long as we have a PG to get them the ball)
there are still a couple of players id preffer over morrison though


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I really don't see Ammo being better than Wally when he was an All Star here. I think Morrison at best is a solid starter, like a Wally. Morrison will force many shots...shots he got off clean in college, but will not in the nba.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I really don't see Ammo being better than Wally when he was an All Star here. I think Morrison at best is a solid starter, like a Wally. Morrison will force many shots...shots he got off clean in college, but will not in the nba.


he'll need to be on a team that really spreads the floor to be effective IMO
he'll be decent regardless, but if he can find a team that can drive and dish effectively to him for jumpers he could go for 15 ppg in his rookie year
dont think thats the wolves though, Garnett would get him a few open looks, but perhaps not enough to be effective here


----------

